# Quero te a sambar



## Agitato

Dobry wieczór (good evening, guten Abend, dobrý večer, добрый вечер) - jako że to mój pierwszy wpis na forum, bardzo grzecznie się witam z jego członkami w językach, o których mam jakie takie pojęcie - chociaż nie na tyle duże, żeby się tym chwalić w swoim profilu...

Moje pozdrowienie jest oczywiście według właściwego mnie czasu polskiego ...

A teraz do rzeczy. Czy znajdzie się ktoś dobry i przetłumaczy na polski tę frazę?
Jest to drobny fragment piosenki * …quero te a sambar? *wykonywanej przez zespół Tape Five (muzyka Martin Strathausen, tekst Henrik Wager). Z przeszukania Internetu wynika, że to język portugalski, ale e-translatory niespecjalnie pomogły.

W piosence tej są jeszcze dwa drobne fragmenty po portugalsku (mam nadzieję, że zamieszczenie ich w tym samym wątku nie będzie wielkim naruszeniem zasad forum...). A mianowicie:

Amor te a sambar! [kocham cię sambo! (??)]

Sinto meo curasao. [tu zdaje mi się, że identyfikuję nazwę likieru (?)]

Z góry dziękuję za każdą odpowiedź.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sinto meo curasao. [tu zdaje mi się, że identyfikuję nazwę likieru (?)]

Z góry dziękuję za każdą odpowiedź.[/QUOTE]

Nie jestem ekspertem w portugalskim, ale na tyle na ile znam ten język to:

„Quero te a sambar” znaczy w zasadzie „chcę abyś tańczyła sambę”
„amo te a sambar” znaczy „kocham gdy tańczysz sambę”, „amor” jest tu błędem.

„Sinto meo curasao” nie ma sensu, to może być  „sinto o meu coração”, czyli „czuję moje serce”.
Na Morzu Karaibskim leży wyspa Curaçau, i od tej nazwy poszła nazwa napoju.


----------



## Agitato

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za odpowiedź. 

Utwierdza mnie ona w przekonaniu, że nie można mieć zaufania do autorów tekstów piosenek.


----------



## Thomas1

W piosence dostępnej na Youtube słyszę "Amo-te a sambar" (prawie nie słychać "r" z "sambar", co idzie w parze z ogólnym rytmem piosenki).

"sinto ___ coração" w luce słyszę "mia", ale raczej powinno być "meu". "o" przed "meu" nie jest konieczne, zwłaszcza, że w piosence nawiązują do odmiany brazylijskiej, gdzie bardzo często opuszcza się rodzajnik przed formami typu "meo".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Nigdy wcześniej nie spotkałem się z konstrukcją typu «quero te a …» w żadnym języku romańskim. Zapytałem o to na forum portugalskim, i pierwszy odpowiedział Brazylijczyk, że czegoś takiego w języku portugalskim nie ma. Następnie Portugalczyk odpowiedział, że jest, ale jest to substandard, i nie należy używać . Google dał kilka trafień, ale bardzo mało. Jaki jest właściwie język ojczysty autora słów?


----------



## Agitato

Ben Jamin said:


> Jaki jest właściwie język ojczysty autora słów?


Przypuszczam, że angielski -   w każdym razie pewna jest informacja, że "jest z Londynu". Tak podaje strona internetowa zespołu. Stamtąd też pochodzi tekst, więc jest niejako autoryzowany.


----------



## kakapadaka

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tape_Five
Angielski to by było pół biedy...
"Portugalski" jest mocno pokaleczony w tej piosence do tego stopnia że Quero brzmi raczej jak Quiero (hiszp.) a już na pewno nie po portugalsku śpiewają _quero te _co po "brazylijsku" brzmiałoby raczej jak "keru ci".
Wniosek? Nie da się tego przetłumaczyć bo to jest idiolekt autorów piosenki. Ni to hiszpański, ni portugalski, _nem a puta que os pariu _

Przyjemnie sie słucha, nie psuj sobie zabawy i nie rozkminiaj tekstów piosenek bo to się rzadko dobrze kończy


----------



## Ben Jamin

kakapadaka said:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tape_Five
> Angielski to by było pół biedy...
> "Portugalski" jest mocno pokaleczony w tej piosence do tego stopnia że Quero brzmi raczej jak Quiero (hiszp.) a już na pewno nie po portugalsku śpiewają _quero te _co po "brazylijsku" brzmiałoby raczej jak "keru ci".
> Wniosek? Nie da się tego przetłumaczyć bo to jest idiolekt autorów piosenki. Ni to hiszpański, ni portugalski, _nem a puta que os pariu _
> 
> Przyjemnie sie słucha, nie psuj sobie zabawy i nie rozkminiaj tekstów piosenek bo to się rzadko dobrze kończy


Co to znaczy "nie rozkminiaj"?


----------



## kakapadaka

I czym w ogóle jest "znaczenie"? Pewnie nigdy nie poznamy odpowiedzi...


----------

